# Kirkcaldy Sunrise



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Well, I couldn't sleep at all last night so took the 5 minute trip down to the beach for a 5am sunrise. Tide was out and sunrise wasn't looking too promising then 5 minutes before sunrise, a bit of colour came through.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kirkcaldy never really looks anything like that.:lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

It is definitely Kirkcaldy, I assure you! But, I know what you mean.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

1st pic rocks Ravinder

Nice work mate


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Who knew that Fife could look so nice. Great pics.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Kirkcaldy never really looks anything like that.:lol:


Nope, not a roll of linoleum in sight. :lol:

Really like the first pic, Ravinder! :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks.


----------

